# Ideas for dog tie out



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

The situation is that I have 2 dogs at my house. My boxer Macey is allowed to roam the yard at her leisure. She's a very well behaved dog and doesn't try to escape. If I'm working outside and leave the gate open she will follow me out front to check things out but has no desire to run away.

Dog number two is my girlfriend's dog Abby. She's a small 40 pound pit bull rescue who lost her roaming the yard privileges. She lives to escape. She jumps the 4 foot fence with ease and has jumped the 6 foot fence a few times as well. She's quite the athlete for a small dog. She's the sweetest dog but man does she love to jump the fence..

When we go outside she has to be tied to something or else she tries to jump the fence. She's either on the leash or tied with a 50 foot cable. She wears a harness so she doesn't choke herself or slip off collar. We used to tie her to the footing of the pool deck. That's gone now since I removed the pool added topsoil back and graded it. The new grass is currently 3 weeks old. She can't be tied to a fence post because she still jumps the fence and I have to use the attached cable to reel her back in and pull he lr back over the fence like landing a fish from a boat. She's ridiculous.

Anyway does anyone have any ideas for a way to tie her out in the middle of the yard so that she gets to run and play and burn some energy. I don't want a pole sticking out and I plan to move the one that's got electric for the pool soon anyway. We've tied her to a cinder block at times but don't feel like moving that around all the time.

My idea is to use a post hole digger and sink a 3 to 4 foot piece of 4x4 into the ground slightly below grade and cover it with one of those irrigation boxes. I'd screw a place ring into the top of the 4x4 to attach the cable to. Then when we want to let her play outside we can carry the cable over lift the lid and click the cable on. When she's done we remove the cable and snap the lid back on. The lids green top will blend into the grass. Might do two in case I want to tie her out further back when I'm splitting wood or something.

Any better ideas? Criticisms? This tie out won't be for leaving her out there. It's only while we are out there with her.

This is a pic of the yard



This is a pic of the doggos


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Put in two fence posts set in concrete, and install one of these. Problem solved...(?)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyWWjP2Haxk


----------

